# Paramedic Training In San Antonio, TX



## johatan25 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello Fellow Medics and Paramedics,

I recently finished EMT-B and got registered (just waiting on my state license) and I was thinking about doing all the way to Intermediate, HOWEVER, talking to some coworkers, they encouraged me to either stay as basic or go all the way to Paramedic, since there's no point in staying as an Intermediate.

I'm not sure of which path to follow. I'm a pre-medical student, but I'd like to get experience and work as a pre-hospital emergency provider throughout medical school, but i'm not sure what to do now.

My final question is, how long is paramedic school? I've heard some classmates say there's a straight I-P program that is about 8 months. Then, at SAC (where i got my Basic) has it per Phases (P-1 = intermediate, P 2,3 = Paramedic) which makes it 3 semesters... I'm a bit confused

Would some one offer some good advise please?


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 20, 2011)

Check your PMs


----------



## medic417 (Jan 20, 2011)

It depends on the school.  Some condense it to 10 weeks others which lead to a degree take 2 years and all sorts of times in between.  Check your local college.  Here are a few sites for comparison.

www.percomonline.com
www.techproservices.net
www.teex.org
www.tstc.edu


----------



## rhan101277 (Jan 20, 2011)

medic417 said:


> It depends on the school.  Some condense it to 10 weeks others which lead to a degree take 2 years and all sorts of times in between.  Check your local college.  Here are a few sites for comparison.
> 
> www.percomonline.com
> www.techproservices.net
> ...



10 weeks is terrible, that won't be recognized by the NREMT come next year.  Full time or not 10 weeks is not enough time to fully comprehend everything and study.  Do yourself a favor and go to a good school that is accredited by CAAHEP.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 21, 2011)

rhan101277 said:


> 10 weeks is terrible, that won't be recognized by the NREMT come next year.  Full time or not 10 weeks is not enough time to fully comprehend everything and study.  Do yourself a favor and go to a good school that is accredited by CAAHEP.



Actually they are in the accreditation process.  I think they will be changing to a 12-15 week class.  I do not endorse them but they will be accredited by the time it is required as will most schools.  It really is not hard to qualify just takes money and time.  Some of the worst schools in the USA are already accredited so accreditation does not equal quality.


----------

